# Cycling event in Spain



## miguel_angel (Dec 12, 2011)

The Sports Association Tarifa Estaca de Bares is preparing the first cycling Event From south to north of the Iberica Peninsula. This might be a challenge, as we are covering 1235 km in 8 days. You can Visit our web site at: 

International Cycling Event in Spain "Tarifa Estaca de Bares" - Home Page

Aditionally participants motivated by a religious spirit can also make the journey as pilgrims of "El Camino de Santiago".

Not knowing spanish is not an obstacle, our staff are bilingual english-spanish speakers.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good ride. A group of 48 is very large in my opinion. Higher chance of a mechanical slowing down the group. So is the chance that having slower riders holding up fast ones. Wish you all have fun and depending on reivews from first year I might do it in the future.


----------

